# grub mit sata und ata / grub grub grub [gelöst]

## VooDooSuN

Moin,

bevor ich noch wild masturbierend um meinen rechner tanze, poste ich dann doch nu lieber mal en thread.

vorweg, google sowie sufu im Forum wurden genutzt.

Ich hatte bis gestern 3x ata platten verbaut, hab dann eine sata rein, platte umgeclont, und dann im anschluss eine ata platte raus.

Nun schauts im Bios wie folgt aus

ATA: 

pri master AUS (auch keine HDD dran, ist gewollt damit gentoo auch weiterhin auf HDB liegt)

pri slave an (hdb) dort befinden sich auch die Linux part. hdb5 bis hdb8

sec master (hdc) is nur datensarg und lager

sec slave (hdd) brenner

SATA:

IDE Third Master <- (das find ich schon etwas schräg) dort befindet sich Vista sowie eine XP 64 

Was wirklich spannend ist, es lässt sich im  Bios nicht definieren ob SATA oder ATA als erstes angesprochen werden soll. Es besteht nur die möglichkeit zusagen "Du HDD X spielst Boot HDD"

Egal wie ich im Bios mit den Settings der Platten spiele komme ich max. auf "Grub grub grub" oder auf "Grub Hard Disk error"

Als nächsten schritt hab ich einfach den Windows bootsector neu erstellen lassen, somit also Grub komplett verbannt, und Windows startet wie nichts gutes, alles wie immer.

Okay... nächster versuch: chroot und Grub neu Installiert, reboot: "grub grub grub"

Sollte etwas unverständlich sein, dann könnte es daran liegen das mein hals grösser ist als sonst was .... gr&%(&%ppfff

Ich hoffe mal jemand einen guten rat hat....

LG & Thx 

Take care

VoodyLast edited by VooDooSuN on Sat Sep 13, 2008 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Hast Du mal versucht alles andere auszustecken und nur die besagte Platte laufen zu lassen?

Kommt dann auch der Fehler? Und wie sieht denn deine grub.conf aus?

----------

## VooDooSuN

Dank dir Evildad fuers reply

Platten hab ich schon abgeklemmt, hatte auch schon in diese richtung gedacht bringt aber keine besserung

Selbst wenn nur SDA dran ist, welche die Windows platte ist und auch Grub installiert hat: grub grub grub

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Grub.conf

```

default 2

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd1,5)/grub/play_gentoo.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.26-r1

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.26-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb8 

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.26-gentoo-r1

title=Windows Vista 

rootnoverify (hd2,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Device.map

```

(hd0)   /dev/hdb

(hd1)   /dev/hdc

(hd2)   /dev/sda

(hd3)   /dev/sdb

```

Thx 

Take care

----------

## Evildad

Kannst Du evtl ein Foto von dem Fehler machen, dann wird es ein wenig verständlicher.

----------

## VooDooSuN

Hehehe ... sicher dat... 

Vista bootloader erfolgreich wieder zerschossen  :Wink: 

[img=http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/1219/grubvt8.th.jpg]

So schauts aus....

LG

Take care

----------

## ScytheMan

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 7.  GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB ...
> 
> Situation
> ...

 

----------

## VooDooSuN

Moin ScytheMan

hab das alles schon mehrfach gecheckt, leider ohne erfolg.

Die wiki seiten betr. Grubfehler waren das erste was ich mir angesehen habe.

Bios settings immer wieder geprüft und mit rumgespielt, Windows Bootloader immer wieder erfolgreich herstellen können, aber nach Grub install wieder der selbe schmuu...  :Sad: 

Anyway thx

----------

## ScytheMan

hast du mal probiert deine gentoo disk als master zu jumpern? evtl. mag das bios oder grub keine single slaves auf einem ide kanal?

edit: scheint mir nämlich so als wäre die master im IDE Kanal der Gentoo HDD die alte disk gewesen die du ausgebaut hast?

----------

## VooDooSuN

Hossa,

ney das mit dem hüpfern der neuen/alten hdd hab ich noch net getestet.

alte pri master war windows only

pri slave war genoo, ist halt nur auf ne grössere hdd umgeclont worden...

hab noch einen netten thread aus der ubuntu welt gefunden den ich grad checke

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46003&highlight=SATA+dual+boot

Sollte das nun gleich nicht laufen werd ich mal jumpern....

besten dank  :Wink: 

Take care

----------

## schachti

Jumpern kann man nur IDE Platten, keine SATA - und da der Fehler auftritt, wenn nur die SATA Platte angeschlossen ist...

----------

## VooDooSuN

schon klar schlachti  :Wink: 

es war auch nur die rede von den ata platten

ich kann teil erfolge verbuchen....  :Wink: ))

aber wenn ich wirklich gleich das problem gelöst haben sollte gibts dazu die genaue erklärung  :Wink: 

anyway thx

Take care

----------

## VooDooSuN

Moin,

also es ist wirkich wie im diesem Ubuntu thread beschrieben...

1) alle platten abschalten bis auf die Sata HDD mit windows. Es ist dabei wichtig das die SATA als boot device im Bios steht.

    in der rep console von windows bootrec /fixboot &  bootrec /fixmbr sowie bootsec /nt60 sys

    neustarten, nun sollte vista wieder sauber starten

2) platten wieder anklemmen und gentoo mit chroot starten (SATA steht immer noch im Bios als boot device)

    grub installieren lassen !!WICHTIG: grub wird auf das erste ATA device installiert!!! nicht auf das SATA device.

    anhand der device.map von grub prüfen ob und wie die grub.config angepasst werden muss (auch auf root bzw. real root achten)

3) Im Bios wird nun auf das erste ATA device als Boot device gezeigt.

    Es sollte nun wie gewohnt der gute alte Grub starten.... u.U. müsst ihr eure grub.conf mehrfach anpassen bis alles wieder stimmt.

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen... und es kann nochmals jmd davon gebrauch machen

Take care

Voody

----------

